
Ask HN: How many times have you been rejected? - lukasm
Inspired by https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rejected.us I decided to gather some data. Here is an anonymous survey 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;e&#x2F;1FAIpQLSdB5-IW4j-yDeCKvjzpiMRZxzrZ7VNHufsKq63-mC5tzgBzmg&#x2F;viewform?usp=sf_link
======
csnewb
This year I've failed about 15-20 technical phone screens and two onsite
interviews. These were SWE roles at SF Bay Area companies and I have 3 years
of experience working in the area as well. I'm going to take a break for a few
months, do some more interviews next year, and if that doesn't work out then
I'm giving up on trying to find a new software engineering job and will become
a lifer at my current company.

------
CM30
However many times I applied for a job and didn't get a response I guess.
Which must be in the hundreds by now, as it likely is for just about everyone
applying for anything now.

But for actual 'sorry, but you don't have the experience we're looking for'
examples? Probably around 20 or 30 or so.

------
arenaninja
I've been rejected at least twice during interviews (that I can remember) just
this year. For sure twice by recruiters last year as well

It seems to be my limit. Interviews require travel, time for interviews, time
to prep for interviews and emotional energy at minimum, so I stop looking
after two and wait for the next year

------
FruityFarm
So much (internships and full-time interviews) that I'd be embarrassed to
share it online or quantify it. But each experience makes me better at
interviewing.

------
100-xyz
Rejected for VC investment for our startup - 3. Two of them, very badly.

